# Where can I find commodity prices?



## ilikegirls (13 May 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a good resource for tracking commodity prices?

Thanks...

B.


----------



## wayneL (13 May 2006)

ilikegirls said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good resource for tracking commodity prices?
> 
> ...




www.futuresource.com


----------



## rederob (13 May 2006)

google search "base metal prices" and you get the top 3.
Wayne's link is to futures, and not spot.
Another one is 321energy.com -great articles and links.


----------



## wayneL (13 May 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> google search "base metal prices" and you get the top 3.
> Wayne's link is to futures, and not spot.
> Another one is 321energy.com -great articles and links.




Great if just interested in base metals/oil, but that's a fairly narrow focus within the commodities arena. Future source (yes futures prices only, but they reflect spot prices plus cost of carry etc) will give ALL the currently tradable commodities.


----------



## jet-r (13 May 2006)

http://www.kitcometals.com/


----------



## nizar (13 May 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Great if just interested in base metals/oil, but that's a fairly narrow focus within the commodities arena. Future source (yes futures prices only, but they reflect spot prices plus cost of carry etc) will give ALL the currently tradable commodities.




wayne dont u reckon october 2006 gold futures at $726us/oz is pretty cheap

a bit off topic, but what are ur views on gold?

surely close to a G by october?


----------



## rederob (13 May 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Great if just interested in base metals/oil, but that's a fairly narrow focus within the commodities arena. Future source (yes futures prices only, but they reflect spot prices plus cost of carry etc) will give ALL the currently tradable commodities.



Wayne
I am clearly lost and cannot find the following.
Appreciate your assistance:
  Antimony 
  Bismuth 
  Bronze Ingot 
  Cadmium 
  Chrome 
  Cobalt 
  Columbium 
  Germanium 
  Indium 
  Iron 
  Lead 
  Magnesium 
  Manganese 
  Molybdenum 
  Nickel 
  Palladium 
  Rhenium 
  Ruthenium 
  Selenium 
  Silicon 
  Tantalum 
  Tellurium 
  Tin 
  Titanium 
  Tungsten 
  Vanadium 
  Wolframite 
  Zinc


----------



## nizar (13 May 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> http://www.kitcometals.com/




yeh its good but too much technical difficulties lately?

Try: http://www.basemetals.com/


----------



## rederob (13 May 2006)

Wayne
You realise I missed steel, coal and uranium as well.
I will leave alone the soft commodities.
And will need to confirm where to find refined products ex-Singapore, such as 
gas oil, jet fuel and fuel oil which are the basis of most of oil-related costs including petrol (or gasoline) stemming from Tapis light crude that enters the Australian market.
Apologies for the gross oversight.


----------



## wayneL (13 May 2006)

ROFL

Have a beer mate. You clearly need to relax  

Cheers


----------



## rederob (14 May 2006)

ilikegirls said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest a good resource for tracking commodity prices?
> Thanks...
> B.



Wayne
Cheers to you too.
I should have realised he was only interested in the price of rubber:




> Location: currently travelling... en route to holland for a bit...
> Posts: 2


----------

